# Is it worth it?



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

So is it really worth to mod an automatic?

Check out this guys car on ebay, I like it a whole lot, but was it really worth for him to do everything to an automatic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2407849956&category=6395


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say work with what you got.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I guess it depends on what you want. Personally I can't stand to drive automatic, I don't have the control I want and quick access to my powerband, not to mention downshifting to 3rd at 80 in an auto just not gonna happen  Sure you can to some extent manually shift a auto, the computer still tells the car when to shift, so unless you hold it in gear too long it's not necessarely gonna shift when you manually change the gears. The bottom line is preference tho.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear.

Despite everything you'll do, you'll still have a 1.6-liter automatic economy car. Mull that over awhile before deciding your course of action.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Vehicle Description

UNDER THE HOOD ROLLERS
1.6L GA16DE TWINCAM Black racing pro N1 (made in japan)
T3 Turbonetics Turbo 17x7½ wrapped w/ Toyo Proxes FZ4's 205-40-17
Turbonetics Wastegate and manual boost controller @ 10psi
Vortec fuel pressure regulator
Blitz blowoff valve STOPPERS
Bosch fuel pump ARD cross and slotted rotors
Spearco intercooler Nismo brake pads
Polished custom turbo manifold and intercooler piping Chrome Nissan calipers
Magnacor plug wires 
Weapon R filter OUTSIDE
Crane HI6 ignition '99 Honda Accord projector headlights
NGK platinum plugs '98 Honda Civic coupe taillights
Custom 2½ downpipe and cat back w/ Apex N1 exhaust Vented hood
Random Technologies cat. converter Custom front end
Russel steel braid dress up Andys Auto combat bumper
Polished/chromed valve cover and intake manifold Aero Duo sides and back bumper
Custom Mercedez Benz violet paint from Chicago LA auto
STIFF STUFF Shaved emblems, rain gutter door handles, side molding, side skirts
Arospeed coil over set up APR Saleen style aluminum/carbon wrapped wing
KYB shocks (gas) Custom Skyline veilside style graphics by BCE Designs
Front stabilizer bar
Sprint camber kit INSIDE
Custom interior wrap by exotic leather works
ICE Sparco F1 stearing wheel
Alpine in dash 3 disc cd changer Apex SAFC (customized by Jospec)
Crossfire 500 watt and 300 watt amps Auto meter 12volt, air-fuel, boost guage
Dual 10'' Audio Bahn subs Jamex reclinable racing seats and 3 point harness
Cage box by Dirt Junkys Metal Fabrication Nismo white face guages
All powered by Optima battery Razo pedals


Vehicle Condition

Garage kept. Not driven daily. In very good condition.
winner of various 1st place and other trophies in the
Las Vegas show scene.
clean paint job very little flaws and nicks, no dings.
fast for an automatic. 1st turbocharged automatic
200sx ever.
TO SEE MORE OF THE CAR LOG ON TO WWW.TEAMDOWNFORCE.COM


*
well ppl do what they want if you dont like your tranny that much do a swap
* 


personally for 5k it aint to bad


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I actually saw this car in person at the Mossy Performance 1st Annual car meet. It looked so nice. If I had the extra cash to spend, I would get it. Even though it's an automtic and I hate auto's it's pretty sweet though.


----------



## LlUSPEED (Mar 27, 2003)

naw...


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't think it is that bad. And you can just do a tranny awap or you can do things to an Auto also. Just send it off to Level 10 and have your stall speed raised and it will perform competantly.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

OneFastStanza said:


> *I don't think it is that bad. And you can just do a tranny awap or you can do things to an Auto also. Just send it off to Level 10 and have your stall speed raised and it will perform competantly. *



yes you are right... parts will cost 900-1000 without install ...
but you will be very happy with the result when you can launch the car at 2700-3000 rpms .... and with the VB upgrade you will have nice responsive shifts...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you could probably do a tranny swap for cheaper than that finding somebody GA upgrading to DE... they have no use for that used crap and wont ask too much for it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh and his interior is HELLA sweet... i dont know if you actually looked closely at it. DAMN!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i guess its worth it... itll just take a lot of money. for example there is myself... i have an auto and im just trying to make my ride look clean... as far as enginewise, im trying to SAVE GAS... its too damn expensive!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think it all comes down to what u want more speed or performance, i mean if you wanna street race and go to the track, then of course a manual is good, but if u wanna go fast and have fun driving your car by shifting thats fine too, but if youre mosty into the show aspect then it doesnt really matter...its what u like most that matters at the end of the day


----------

